# was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

Moin ! 
war gestern mal wieder im Segelladen und ein paar Kleinteile gekauft ....
hab da beim Stöbern im Regal diese "Flossen" und das Anbauteil gesehen welcher sich Kurshalter nennt ....
hab mich gefragt wozu das eigendlich gut sein soll, oder ob sogar hilfreich .... |kopfkrat
orginal Beschreibung z.B. für den Kurshalter :

Course Keeper steigert      die Steuerwirksamkeit und führt zu einer Verbesserung der      Steuerungseigenschaften und Kursstabilität. Bessere Ausnutzung des      Wasserstromeffekts des Propellers und größere Ruderfläche. Bei höherer      Geschwindigkeit wird der Course Keeper automatisch aus dem Wasserstrom      herausgehoben und gleitet über das Wasser, eine gefährliche Übersteuerung      wird so vermieden ohne Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren. Durch die verbesserte      Kursstabilität bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten *reduziert sich der      Benzinverbrauch*. 

Beschreibung für Stabilisator :

Damit sich das Boot schneller aus dem Wasser hebt. Er verhindert lästiges     und leistungskostendes Luftansaugen. Ermöglicht Gleiten auch bei niedriger     Geschwindigkeit um *Benzinverbrauch zu senken*.


das mit der Verbrauchreduzierung bei langsamer Geschindigkeit hört sich ja z.B. für stundenlange,langsame Schleppfahrt nicht so nachteilig an ... 
kann da jemand was aus der praxis berichten ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Nach meiner Meinung fehlt da noch eine wichtige Funktionsbeschreibung:

_Füllt die Kasse der Zubehörhersteller- und -verkäufer._

Es ist wichtig, bei der Auswahl des Motors keine Kompromisse zu machen. Wenn der Motor zum Boot paßt und richtig positioniert ist, benötigt man diese Dinge nicht. Wenn man untaugliche Kompromisse macht, helfen solche Teile auch nicht wirklich weiter.
Vieles davon stammt vom amerikanischen Markt, der ganz andere Bedingungen kennt, wie sie hier in Deutschland herrschen. Dort gibts dann auch ganz andere Probleme. Solltest du daher auch an deinem neuen Orkney 4,85 150 PS
montiert haben, weil du damit das Viagra sparen willst, könnten diese Teile helfen...    :q


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

hehe ....
deine Meinung hatte ich ja auch gleich in Verdacht als ich die gesehen habe ... :m

deswegen wollte ich mal fragen was boardies meinen die sowas im Einsatz haben ....
150 PS werden es nicht ganz werden ... |kopfkrat


----------



## NilsS (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ....
> deine Meinung hatte ich ja auch gleich in Verdacht als ich die gesehen habe ... :m
> 
> deswegen wollte ich mal fragen was boardies meinen die sowas im Einsatz haben ....
> 150 PS werden es nicht ganz werden ... |kopfkrat


 
... möchtest du mit den Flügelchen da fliegen lernen ? Naja ich traue diesen Teilen auch nicht über den Weg. Erstensmal ist das Material aus Plastik und biegsam. Wenn ich einen Flügel im Luft oder Wasserstrom betrachte, dann biegt der sich wegen des Auftriebs halt durch. Glaube nicht, daß er soviel erzeugen kann um deinen Hintern aussm Wasser zuheben. 

Der Kurshalter ist auch ein recht fragwürdiges Utensil. Wenn Ententeich und keine Strömung herrscht, wirst du bei langsamer Fahrt in der Regel ziemlich grade fahren. Hats Wellen und Strömung wird auch der Kurshalter nix bringen ... eher ein ordentlicher Autopilot oder sowas. 

Jedes Teil was durchs Wasser geschliffen wird kostet Speeeeed :g 

und: je weniger Wiederstand du dem Wasser entgegensetzt, desto spritsparender bist du unterwegs .... also lass wech den ganzen neumodischen kraams ....
.


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

kollege markus hatte es an seinem 70 ps mercury, nach 1 fahrt wurde es aber wieder abmontiert. So wie er meinte taucht es nix

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> kollege markus hatte es an seinem 70 ps mercury, nach 1 fahrt wurde es aber wieder abmontiert. So wie er meinte taucht es nix


welchen denn von den beiden ?
denke ich werd mir da nix kaufen ... war halt auch nur mal interessehalber ...
wenn dann hätte ich diesen Kurshalter eher als nützlich empfunden als die Stabilisatoren ....
aber wenn dann würde eh nur nen 20 PSer zum Einsatz kommen ....
Auopilot macht natürlich bei meinem kleinen Boot auch wenig Sinn ....


----------



## Lachsy (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

er hat den auf dem 2 bild dran

vorher stolz wie oskar und dann masslos endtäuscht

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

und 100 EUR ärmer ......   |uhoh: :m


----------



## NilsS (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> welchen denn von den beiden ?
> denke ich werd mir da nix kaufen ... war halt auch nur mal interessehalber ...
> wenn dann hätte ich diesen Kurshalter eher als nützlich empfunden als die Stabilisatoren ....
> aber wenn dann würde eh nur nen 20 PSer zum Einsatz kommen ....
> Auopilot macht natürlich bei meinem kleinen Boot auch wenig Sinn ....


 
Ja ... Sinn oder Unsinn ... wenn mans mal genau betrachtet brauchen tut man alles nicht. Es ist immer eine Frage, wieviel Geld man ausgeben möchte und ob man mit dem Ergebnis dann leben kann. Schließlich betreiben die meisten Kleinbootbesitzer das Ganze ja als Hobby.

.


----------



## bölck (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

moin alle miteinander , diese kursstabisilatoren  sollen bei langsamer fahrt , ( Verdrängerfahrt )  das " Gieren " verhindern . das ist aber schwierig , dadurch das der prop. in einer richtung dreht.  ich habe das ausprobiert , und habe keinen unterschied gemerkt . grundsätzlich gilt wasserlienie läuft, das heißt je länger der rumpf um so ruhiger ist der gradeauslauf , desweiteren , kommt es auf die rumpfform an .  und da , ich ein gleiter fahre , habe ich mich damit abgefunden  das , das boot giert. trimklappen brauch ich auch nicht , da ich mit dem 100 ps. auch so gut rauskomme, wobei mit zunehmender geschwindigkeit , das boot sehr kurs stabiel ist. bei COMOASS gibt es diese " LZ- hydrofoil " die ausschließlich ein boot daszu bewegen sollen , schneller aus dem wasser zukommen,bei  zb. zu wenig leißtung . und dann gibt es noch die " COURSE KEEPER " die sich , beizunehmener geschwindigkeit hochklappen . ich persöhnlich glaube  das wenn die boots- u.motorenhersteller was vernünftiges erfunden hätten würde es so was schon ab werk geben.  mfg  manni|wavey:


----------



## Tüdel (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Ich hab' mein Boot schon mit 'nem "Rudder Safe" dran gekauft (ist im Unterschied zum "Course Keeper" aus Metall) und empfinde es als ganz angenehm mit dem Ding zu manövrieren (in engen Häfen usw.) - Ruderbewegungen werden direkter auf den Kurs des Boots übertragen ... dass das Boot damit aber beim Trolling kursstabiler läuft, den Eindruck habe ich nicht.
Extra neu kaufen würde ich das Ding wohl auch nicht.
Mancheiner bneutzt beim Trolling einen festgestellten Hilfsmotor und steuert über den abgeschalteten Hauptmotor. Bei so einem Verfahren kann das Ding aufgrund der vergrößerten Fläche des Ruderblatts natürlich hilfreich sein.

LG & TL Tüdel


----------



## clava (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Hmmm,

ich würde mal sagen: das kann man nicht so pauschal beantworten, wie's hier zum Teil getan wird. Letzlich beeinflussen viele Faktoren den Einsatz solcher Hilfsmittel. Das Flossenteil, das im "ersten" Foto zu sehen ist, kann durchaus bei einem Motor, dessen Schaft nicht so lang ist, dass bei voller Fahrt keine Luft am Propeller gezogen wird, sinnvoll sein. Hab' ich selbst erfahren. Genauso hab' ich einen guten Freund, der voll auf den Rudder-Safe (oder so) schwört, weil er ohne dieses Teil weniger Kurstabilität hat. Aber auch das kann man nur im Einzelfall beurteilen. All diese Teile haben sich sicher nicht nur Marketingstrategen ausgedacht. Allerdings sind die Aussagen in den einschlägigen Katalogen auch oft irreführend; es gibt keine pauschalen Regeln. Schon gar nicht bei Booten. Allein was die Steigung und der Durchmesser eines Propellers an einem Bootsmotor für gravierende Einflüsse auf das Fahrverhalten haben (ich habe mittlerweile vier Propeller aus probiert), ist wirklich erstaunlich, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten. 

Eines ist aber sicher richtig: dolfins Aussage, dass die Auswahl des passenden Motors mit möglichst wenig Kompromissen erfolgen sollte. Dann kann man sich wohl in der Tat eine Menge "Lehrgeld" ersparen. Andererseits, wenn man sich ein gebrauchtes Boot mit nicht ganz optimalem Verhältnis Boot-Motor gekauft hat (was man ja selbst bei gründlicher Recherche nicht auschliessen kann), würde ich diese Hilfsmittel nicht generell verurteilen. Und ein neues Boot mit optimalem Motor ist dann wohl teurer als ein paar Versuche, das nicht ganz optimale Boot etwas zu tunen. Mich jedenfalls kratzen die teilweise "versenkten" Euros nicht so sehr, ich habe bei diesen Aktionen eine Menge über Bootsphysik gelernt. Und Geld ist ja (wie Energie) nie weg, sondern nur bei jemand anderem |kopfkrat , der dann vielleicht irgendwas anderes unsinniges dafür kauft |bla: .


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Hallo Andreas,

zunächst einmal ein "Hoch" dem Schöpfer der neuen Wissenschaft, der "Finanzphysik". Solltest Du Dir patentieren lassen. Wird sicher die Politik interessieren: Motto: Gebt den Leuten nur noch den halben Lohn, verdreifacht die Geschwindigkeit das Geld auszugeben und jeder hat 50% mehr in der Tasche.
Ich hoffe, ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 


Ansonsten stehe ich mehr auf die original Ausstattung als auf Prothesen. Es können nur Hilfskonstruktionen sein. Oft beseitigen diese Dinge ein Übel und schaffen damit ein neues.
Wie auch ein Vorposter sagte: Wenn irgendwas wirklich Sinn machen würde, hätten die Motorenhersteller längst ein Angebot dazu. Motorenhersteller            verkaufen aber in der Regel auch die Motoren speziell auf ein Boot hin. Diese
unglücklichen Kompromisse werden oft dann gemacht, wenn das Schnäppchen bei Ibäh denn doch soo günstig ist. Leider kommen diese Kompromisse dann immer teuer oder sind einfach nicht funktionell.

Ich kann mich an eine "Zusatzausstattung" erinnern, die es vor vielen Jahren nur im Zubehörhandel gab: Den Powertrimm. Da das eine wirklich gute Sache ist, gibts keinen AB-Hersteller mehr, der das nicht als Zusatzaustattung anbietet.


----------



## Tüdel (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Vielleicht muss man ja nur beide Geräte kombinieren und dann geht der Wursteimer richtig nach vorne los!?


----------



## HD4ever (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

na ja .... ich mach dann erst wieder Gedanken rum wenn ich endlich nen AB mit 20-25 PS und als 4-tackter hinten dran hängen habe .... |kopfkrat


----------



## clava (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> zunächst einmal ein "Hoch" dem Schöpfer der neuen Wissenschaft, der "Finanzphysik". Solltest Du Dir patentieren lassen. Wird sicher die Politik interessieren: Motto: Gebt den Leuten nur noch den halben Lohn, verdreifacht die Geschwindigkeit das Geld auszugeben und jeder hat 50% mehr in der Tasche.
> Ich hoffe, ich hab das jetzt richtig verstanden...|kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


 
Moin Dolfin,

das war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, tut mir leid, wenn das nicht deutlich rübergekommen ist. Du kennst mich doch schon ein wenig, ich kann's halt nicht lassen, ein bisschen rumzublödeln. Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht #h. Halben Lohn oder so oder irgendwelche anderen unsozialen Dinge liegen mir allerdings als "auchnichtgeradevielverdiener" wirklich fern.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Nicht ernst?? Da taucht da mal ne ökonomische Gleichung auf, die meine penunsiären Friktionen etwas heilen könnte, und nun zieht du den...   zurück!
Shocking


----------



## clava (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

@ dolfin

:q :q


----------



## Tüdel (5. März 2007)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Auch wenn der Trööt als ist, hab ich noch einen Nachtrag ..

Unser alter Motor hatte beim Kauf einen Course-Keeper, den wir montiert liessen, der neue Motor hat keinen.
Neue Erkenntnis:
So ein Course-Keeper trägt mehr zur Kursstabilität des Bootes bei als ich vermutet hätte.
bin am Überlegen wieder einen anzubauen.


----------



## Deep Sea (5. März 2007)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

Moin Jörg,

die Stabilisatoren heben das Boot beim Beschleunigen schneller aus dem Wasser, ermöglichen ein Gleiten auch bei niedriger Geschwindigkeit und senken so den Benzinverbrauch. (So steht es geschrieben im Bootszubehörkatalog)

Habe meinen Honda BF 50 mit solchen Flügeln übernommen und fahre bis heute damit rum. Kann nur sagen, dass mein Boot recht schnell ins Gleiten kommt und mit 32 Knoten auch nicht das Langsamste ist.#6


----------



## HD4ever (5. März 2007)

*AW: was taugt AB Zubehör wie Stabilisatoren o.Kurshalter ?*

na, das wird bei mir eh nix .... :q
da brauch ich noch 1-2 Vergrößerungen ... 
aber der course keeper wäre vielleicht mal wes vernünftiges für mein Böötchen


----------

